# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Исследователь взломал iPhone 5c в 10 тысяч раз дешевле, чем хакеры ФБР

## Tcinet

Старший научный сотрудник Кембриджского университета Сергей Скоробогатов опубликовал статью The bumpy road towards iPhone 5c NAND mirroring, в которой показал возможность взлома смартфона от Apple c помощью технологии клонирования флеш-памяти NAND. А заодно продемонстрировал, что ФБР США выбросило на ветер 999 900 долларов. Работа Скоробогатова стала своего рода ответом на историю противостояния корпорации Apple и Федерального бюро расследований. ФБР требовало создать бэкдор для доступа к данным заблокированного смартфона iPhone 5с, принадлежавшего одному из организаторов террористической атаки в Сан-Бернардино, в надежде обнаружить в памяти важную для расследования информацию. Apple категорически отказывалась сделать это, ссылаясь на право пользователей на защиту персональных данных, и готова была дойти до Верховного суда США. Однако вскоре ФБР отозвало иск, поскольку воспользовалось услугами сторонних хакеров. Никаких важных данных во взломанном смартфоне обнаружено не было, но дело даже не в этом.

Гонорар хакеров составил порядка миллиона долларов. Между тем еще в разгар противостояния некоторые эксперты указывали, что для взлома можно использовать клонирование NAND флеш-памяти устройства. В ФБР отвергли такую возможность. Теперь же Сергей Скоробогатов доказал, что она все же существует. Для своих экспериментов он использовал iPhone 5c с версией операционной системы iOS 9.3. Исследователь извлек чип флеш-памяти NAND и с помощью собранного им устройства создал значительное количество копий содержимого памяти. Далее он использовал обычную атаку brute-force, подбирая цифровой код доступа. Встроенная защита Apple автоматически стирает содержимое памяти после ввода нескольких неверных кодов. Однако имея большое число «клонов» памяти, Скоробогатов мог этого не опасаться. В результате примерно за 24 часа он нашел нужную комбинацию и взломал память.

Сергей Скоробогатов полагает, что таким же образом могут быть взломаны iPhone 5s и iPhone 6, использующие тот же тип NAND флеш-памяти. Он надеется, что в Apple примут к сведению результаты его работы. Кроме того, он сообщил, что потратил на взлом порядка 100 долларов. То есть, в 10 тысяч раз меньше, чем заплатило ФБР неизвестным хакерам.

----------


## Briankadia

Други, закидайте меня камнями, но объясните мне темному - зачем нужен ипад? это ж недоноут и нетелефон я брал себе на неделю поклацать -  но польза от этого девайса мне так и не открылась за что же вы готовы платить от 500 до 900 евро?

----------

